# Ford County 1124 decal



## Jag_lars (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi

Im new here on the forum, and I really hope you guys can help me out!

I need to repaint my Ford County 1124, anf therefore I need a new Decal. But i cant find one anywhere... 


Where can I find a Ford county 1124 decal???

Very best regards
Lars Nielsen


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Lars:friends: That is a very interesting tractor. I guess they made those for over seas as i have never seen those here. I have looked around the net with no luck have you tried your local dealer? If yours are still in tacked can you get pictures of them and take them to a sign maker that has the abilities to make them out of vinyl. I know the ones around here can make almost anything they want as long as they can draw it out on there computer. Its just a thought i will keep looking and see if i can come up with something for you.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72664>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, that looks almost amphibious! HUGE TIRES!!! Tell us more about that tractor and its history and its current condition! Sounds like if you are looking for decals that you restored it...any before/after pics to share!

BTW, Welcome to the forum!!! 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Still no luck with the decals but it has a odd drive system to it.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72684>


----------



## Jag_lars (Dec 29, 2004)

Well it has just been standing around for a few years, and just needs new paint. The engine, drive train etc is perfect.

Is just need at new decal badly! :captain:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That is a strange setup. I saw something like that at an auction a few weeks ago. I thought it was some add on aftermarket thing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Still no luck with the decals but it has a odd drive system to it.
> 
> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72684> *


 http://images.google.com/images?q=Ford+county+1124&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search
Google Search for Images..


----------

